
AI researchers allege that machine learning is alchemy - WayneSmallman
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2018/05/ai-researchers-allege-machine-learning-alchemy
======
talltimtom
It feels like this is a natural consequence of the field gaining popularity
very rapidly. A lot of unexperienced people come to it and simply apply off
the shelf algorithms and methods to new domains in order to publish without
understanding the details of the tools.

Not that long ago people where putting graphite or fullerenes into almost
everything and publishing articles about “graphene/carbon nanotubes enhanced
xyz” as well without doing basic verifications that the additions even made
any difference at all, but still publishing because of the hype.

------
npr11
Is there a link to the paper?

------
stinkbug
Hmmm. I guess there really is no free lunch after all.

